# iso: calorie chart



## texasgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Does anyone know of a free website that you can enter your food or recipe and get the nutritional values for it?
I found one that you can download, but, you choose from their list of foods to get the values. I want to be able to type in the recipe as it shows and get a calculation that way.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2005)

Most recipe programs will give you nutritional analases of recipes. I use MasterCook Deluxe for that. Their list of foods comes from the USDA list and you can add your own foods and their nutritional info.

Also, you can go to the USDA website and download their searchable database for free.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/Data/SR17/sr17.html

You can search online or download it to your computer. I downloaded it, doesn't take long.

Word of caution: With the USDA database, you have to be very careful in selecting the foods and the portion sizes as there are lots of similar choices. Read the descriptions carefully.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 12, 2005)

Thank you Andy!!!


----------

